# Shaker doors



## brambleal (Jan 26, 2008)

New to site trying to find a plans for shaker doors for a kitchen. Doing work in the carribbean and doors are very expensive here. would like to buy raw material and make this simple style door. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tongue and groove styles and rails and a flat panel. Pretty simple construction.


----------

